# NOPI - $13,000 Street Car Race & Show - Bradenton 5/15-5/16



## NOPIMAN (May 8, 2004)

NDRA - NOPI DRAG RACING ASSOCIATION will be holding a STREET CAR ONLY Drag race at Bradenton Motorsports Park in Florida 5/15-5/16. Ten Sreet Car Classes racing for $10,000. All Nissans are invited. Info at nopi.com. Open session till late Saturday night. Street Class Racers Only - No Pros. At this event, the Street class racers are the stars. Interested in getting your part of the 10K? Also $3000 NOPI Car Show along with all the the usual NOPI Events. 5 winners take home $600 each. Big party Saturday nite along with night time open session drag racing. Any going to make it?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i passed around flyers for JP for this event...I'm from Tallahassee


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

i think i have a chance with a stock 240sx.


----------



## NOPIMAN (May 8, 2004)

chimmike said:


> i passed around flyers for JP for this event...I'm from Tallahassee



"NOPI FREAK" Thank you very much. Are you bringing a car to show?


----------

